# Pics after a hard days work !!!



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Well needed so got up early as its my only day off and weather was nice........

Washed Meg shampoo (2 bucket method)
wonder wheels 
dried micro-fibre cloth
Meg detailed and clay bar
Rinsed car to get any dust off etc 
dodo juice pre wax lime and prime
Meg Gold class wax 
meg tyre shine

End result

Free image hosting by http://www.holdthatpic.com/

Free image hosting by http://www.holdthatpic.com/

Free image hosting by http://www.holdthatpic.com/

Free image hosting by http://www.holdthatpic.com/


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Wow........... mirror finish or what :lol:


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Mate took ages but end result is well worth it .............


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Becky gone and bought herself a TTR?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Looking great!


----------

